# What do you need for a goliath beetle?



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

What are thye care requirments of one of these?

Thanks Fraser


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I really wouldn't move directly from Pachnoda to Goliathus. These are a LOT more difficult to keep, need live food, a lot of protein supplements, and are usually placed as an expert species. Adults need large enclosures as well. Also, they have a few tricky pupation requirements, e.g. sand-soil ratios, wet season etc.

If I were you, I'd check out Mecynorrhina species. They're still very large Cetonids, but are a lot easier than Goliaths. :2thumb:


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Live food?? Didn't know goliaths were predatory!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The larvae are believed to be predatory.

I found this site devoted to the captive breeding of goliath beetles and it does sound a bit complicated  Sad because I really fancied a couple of them, but I think I will stick to easier sp for now.

Goliathus - Goliathus breeding manual (page 1)

I don't think it's too hard to look after an adult Goliath, but if you want to breed them it takes some expertise.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

My 3 grubs love to chomp through waxworm/mealworm pupa, and are really gaining weight. If anyone else keeps Goliathus larvae, I would really recommend feeding live food. It actually does help.


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

didn't know they ate other grubs?


----------

